# Hirry sheep from Saudi arabia



## Naef hajaya (Mar 18, 2010)

It is one of most beatuiful sheep in saudi arabia .it's color is white and it is have huge tail and short wool. this breed of sheep used for the production of milk and meat production

Pictures of hirry sheep


----------



## houndit (Mar 18, 2010)

Very pretty sheep!  Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 18, 2010)

They are gorgeous!  Is Hirry the breed name?


----------



## Naef hajaya (Mar 19, 2010)

houndit said:
			
		

> Very pretty sheep!  Thank you for sharing the pictures.


Thank you too


----------



## Naef hajaya (Mar 19, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous!  Is Hirry the breed name?


Yes , Hirry is the breed name. You can found this breed just in Saudia Arabia .


----------

